# Just bought this 1960 Schwinn Panther III



## cyberpaull (Aug 4, 2012)

I just bought this 1960 Schwinn Panther III. For quite some time I have been looking for a 1959 Panther II. The ones I have found I never liked the condition they were in, or the parts that were missing. I focused my attention to other models. Until I found this 1960 Panter III. It wasn't the model I wanted, but what the hell. The color is awesome and the condition is fantastic. As far as I'm concerned my search is done.


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 8, 2012)

Well frig, that's just stunning.  What a great score.  Like it just rolled out of 1960.  Looks like the color-blind guy put the badge on this one, just like he's done to several of mine.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## HARPO (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't believe the condition of the lights!! I wish mine on my black Panther looked that good!!


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 16, 2012)

*Panther*

Paul!  Where's my "cut"?  You know, the usual 50% I demand off the top of the asking price when the bike is purchased through my leads!  Fresh greenbacks please!


----------

